# Am I doing this right?



## RedTailHawk (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never built anything with logs but I'm giving it a try... I found this great log boat rack that I want to build next to our pond.






Here's a short video of me "preparing" a log (https://flic.kr/p/nQBygt). I don't think it is hewing, but seems more like I'm just peeling the bark. Whatever its called, will I end up with the logs in the proper fashion for building that boat rack?

Thanks,
John


----------



## RedTailHawk (Jun 6, 2014)

Not sure if the lack of response means "yes, of course you are doing it right" or "jeez, is this guy really this stupid? I don't have the heart to tell him".


----------



## oldboy (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work! Striping the bark is mostly an asthetics issue. The good thing about logwork is that a chainsaw can remedy many imperfections and uneveness. With a chainsaw, you can shape the joint that will affect the levelness of them boat holders, or if you just nail/bolt it on as is, you can level off the top of the logs. I think it would be cool to use all log/branch construction, instead of the mix of logs and boards in the above picture, you could just substitute the diagnol boards with thin log material/branches, or even just double bolt the horizontal log to the big central vertical one and be ok (just make sure to predrill). Canoes aren't that heavy, don't worry too much about getting things perfect. Looks like a fun project, good luck!


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jun 11, 2014)

Redtail, I am going to disagree with the asthetic statement. By peeling the logs you decrease the chances of giving various insects a home, verses leaving the bark intact. As far as peeling your logs, the way you are doing it seems to work out fine. You are using your axe head like an awkward drawknife, but if it works, great. Those logs look like they are fresh cut and peel extremely easy. What is the type of tree you are using, some kind of locust?

And yes canoes are relatively light, but assuming you will tie them to your rack, the surface area of the canoe can act like a sail, especially up off of the ground. That is why the two bottom logs are braced up off of the ground , to give the rack some stability/rigidity. -ken


----------



## oldboy (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah insects probably would be more prone to chew it all up if the bark was on, and barkless logs would be easier and cheaper to treat, but some spar urethane over the bark would make it last for a long time. Though it seems like Redtail has his mind made up and is making quick work of strippin em logs.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a cool rack. I thought of building something like that with the pile of cedar logs I have. Now I have another project to get done! Looked like Poplar he was peeling there.


----------



## RedTailHawk (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. I've stripped all the logs already. Should I let them air dry/age/cure a bit before coating with urethane? 

I think I will skip the boards as suggested by oldboy, and will use more bolts and possibly some support limbs


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a moot point now because you already have them all stripped. But, here is a log cabin built in the 1930's in Rockville MD. All the Poplar logs were cut from the property and built on site. These pics were taken in the last 2 years, Joe.


----------



## RedTailHawk (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks fantastic! I haven't started assembling the boat rack yet, so I can always just turn the logs into firewood and find another tree, this time leaving all the bark on it. Is there anything special you have to do to treat/preserve the logs?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 17, 2014)

They probably used something in the 30s that killed all the lab rats in a 200 mile radius of the cabin. Lol


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry I haven't checked back before this, and thanks Haywire, you are probably right. The folks that live there now said two old guys from WV built the cabin and treated it with a secret formula. Now, I don't know But I do know that the bark on a Yellow Poplar, which the cabin was built out of, when green, will slip very easily, that is come off. On big poplar logs, when you drop them, chunks that look like a small canoe will peel off. I have some Poplar planks that I milled over a year ago and I tried to pull the bark off and couldn't. I got to thinking those old guys from WV just may have been smart. When someone looked at them and questioned their building a cabin with green Poplar logs and the bark slipping, they said secret formula. I plan on doing some more watching of Poplar bark as milled planks dry. I think we will find that the bark tightens up once dry, and becomes quite stable, Joe.


----------



## RedTailHawk (Sep 22, 2014)

following up with my nearly-completed rustic log boat rack...

Flickr.com: https://flic.kr/p/pkTV8A

Any suggestions on what to apply to the logs to preserve them?


----------

